# Weekly competition 2008-07



## AvGalen (Feb 12, 2008)

*2x2x2*
*1. *R' U2 R' U' R D' B' D2 L2 D' B' R' B U' F' L D' L' B2 R' D R' U2 B2 L'
*2. *F2 R' D2 F L F2 L2 D' F2 R D' L' D F' R B2 L2 U' R D2 F D' F' D2 F
*3. *B2 R D B' R D2 L2 D L' D R U F' U2 F2 U' F L U2 B' R2 U2 B' D R2
*4. *D2 L2 B' L' B U F' U L2 D2 B2 L' F D L2 U L' B2 U2 L2 B2 R' B' D L2
*5. *F2 U F U B' L U L2 U2 L' B' D2 B2 L2 U' L' U F D' B' L' D2 R2 D' R

*3x3x3*
*1. *B' F2 L' R2 U' B D U' R2 B' U2 L R B' F L2 R' D' U' F2 D2 L F' U2 B'
*2. *U2 B' D' U B' L' D U B F' L' R2 U F L F2 U' F' R2 B F L B L' R
*3. *B' F L2 R D U' L' D' B2 L2 R B F U B F' D2 U R' D2 U' R2 U' F' L'
*4. *D2 L2 R' D' L R D2 L2 B' F' D B' R F U2 B' F' D R' F' D2 F' D' R' F
*5. *B' D L2 R2 U L R2 F' L R2 B D' U2 L2 U F' U2 B' F2 L' D2 U2 F2 L' B

*4x4x4*
*1. *L U B' L' R2 B L R' U' L2 R2 F2 R2 u L2 U' f2 L2 u' F2 r2 R U2 r' D' f F u R U2 L2 r R2 u' B2 L D' U2 L r2
*2. *D2 U' r' u2 U2 f2 D2 u U B' L' r' R B' R' F' L2 r R D2 U r B2 f R D2 u' R2 B u' U' B f2 F' u F2 u' B f2 F
*3. *L' D' B2 f' r' D u2 B' f' F2 U L r2 R2 D2 U f2 D' U' F' r D' B f2 L2 r' R' D' u U' B2 f' F D' B' L U2 B' r R2
*4. *U2 L r' B2 D u' U R' D2 u' r R B' R2 F2 R' U L2 r2 D2 U' L2 B f F D u2 U2 L U' f2 F R' f2 L2 r2 R' B2 F' r2
*5. *B2 r2 F2 r2 U R D2 F2 r u2 r U r' D L' R' D2 U f2 u2 U' r' B f F' L' B r B2 f' F L2 f R D u2 U B2 F u2

*5x5x5*
*1. *l2 b2 r f' F D2 l' F r F' D2 b2 d' u b' u' b L2 r2 d2 b2 r' d2 B f F' U r R B' b2 l2 b' F r' b' u2 U b' D' f2 d2 L' B' D' u2 b' D' d2 u B' b' u' R2 f d' r2 D u F
*2. *U2 R D2 d' u2 U2 l' r2 d B2 d2 U' L r d2 B2 F2 R2 D2 L2 l r R b' f r' f' D2 R' D R' f L F l' r R b f2 d f L2 l2 U r B r2 u2 L2 F L2 l2 B2 b' L2 l r R2 B l2
*3. *u2 r2 D2 U2 R2 U' L2 D d' u' U' R2 D2 u' R d2 b2 u2 b f R f2 d u R2 F2 d b d2 b2 R' B2 u L2 l r R' b D2 d u2 U' B f' d b2 F u' U2 f D' d u2 L2 l d b2 r' R2 F
*4. *L r' b2 U2 f' F' D2 b' L r2 D d' u U' r2 U2 l2 B f D' d B b' f2 F2 u2 R2 d u r f2 L l' F' L r d2 l u2 l' B f u' L r2 d' u U l' r f2 L' l2 R D' B2 F2 l u l'
*5. *L' l r2 R' U b l D2 d' u U B2 b2 F D2 L' D' l2 f' L' l r' R' D' L' l' F R2 u2 f' D' u2 U' B2 L' d F2 R d' L l2 b f' F r2 b' L2 l r' R B2 b2 f l' B b' f' F' d2 u2

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *L' U B U2 R' U' B L B2 U2 R2 D' R2 F' L B2 R' B R D L B' R2 F R'
*2. *D L2 D B D R' D2 B' U2 F2 L2 D' B2 D2 B2 R' B2 D R2 U' L B' D B L2
*3. *L B U' F R2 U2 L' B' D2 B2 R2 B L D2 L D' F2 D B U' F2 L' F' L' U2

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *B F' D' L2 R' B' D U' F' D2 B2 L' D2 B' D2 B' D' L2 R2 B2 D2 U' B' U B'
*2. *L R2 U' B2 U2 F U2 L' B2 F' D U' L2 D R B U' L' B2 R2 D2 R2 D' U L2
*3. *L' B2 R2 F' U B' D R B' L2 B D2 L' R D2 B F D U' B2 L2 U' B2 L2 R'

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *B2 f' D R' B2 f2 D2 L' R U L r' F2 U' B' f2 F L r2 R' U' f R2 U L' B r' D u' L' r F' U2 B2 L r2 R D2 L' u
*2. *D2 u U' R f2 F' L2 B f2 F2 U' B F r2 u U' B F R' B' D' r' R2 U' f2 r D' B f2 F L' R B' F' R2 D' L B2 U' B'
*3. *D' u B f' F' L' R D B' F2 D' u2 U B f R F r B L' r' R B f L' B2 L r2 R2 D' u2 f2 D2 B' r' R2 u R D' B2

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *R' B F d' u' L' r2 F2 R' D' L D2 d' B' b r2 B2 b2 D2 d' u' U l b2 f' D2 d2 U2 R2 u' B F2 L R' D d u l2 D F2 l2 B F' U' B L2 r2 d' u B D2 d' b D d2 b2 f2 F' u r
*2. *f' F' L2 l' F2 r U b L' r R D l' d u2 R B F' u' B' L u L2 r2 u b2 f' L2 l r' R2 D2 d2 u l R2 B2 b f2 F D' U2 B b2 f' d' f L' d L F' r B l B b2 F2 D2 d U2
*3. *l' R D' B D' d2 b2 f2 l2 r' d2 R2 b' U' f' R' D2 f2 r F l2 r2 u U r2 U' B2 F2 U B f D u' f' F' L2 l2 D' b L' r' f2 u2 U2 r2 d' b L' l2 U L2 D' B2 b2 u2 l2 D' r' D' d'

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *F' D' U' F' L2 D2 U' B2 L' R' D' B2 F D' U L D F2 R2 B' F2 R' B2 F' U
*2. *D' F2 L2 U2 L R2 D2 L2 R' D' B' F' L2 R2 D L' B2 R B F2 L2 R' B2 R2 U
*3. *D L' R' F2 L2 F2 D B2 F L' R F L' B2 D' L2 R U' L B' R' U' F' L2 B'
*4. *B U2 B F' R' F L B2 F D B' D' B2 F' L2 D2 F2 L2 R2 D' R U' R' D2 U2
*5. *U R2 D U B L' R' B F2 L D B F D' U2 L B2 F' L' R' B' F' D U' F
*6. *R B' L' R B F' L2 D2 B2 F2 R B' F2 R F' U' B F2 L R F2 U B F R'
*7. *R' B F2 D F2 U' B U' F L' R2 D2 U' L2 U L R D2 U2 B' U2 F' D' U' B'
*8. *L2 R2 D' U F2 L2 R2 U2 L2 D' F' D' U2 L2 F L2 D' U' R U F L2 U2 B F
*9. *F2 U2 B U B' D2 L D2 U2 R B2 D' B' F D2 F2 R U' B U2 B' F L2 D U
*10. *U' R2 B F2 D U' R U2 B F' R' D' U2 L' R' D B F' U2 B' D B' D' U B
*11. *D2 B' U' L' R' D U2 F L2 R' B F2 D2 U' R' F' U' B F D U F D2 L2 R2
*12. *L' R2 D2 U F' D2 B2 D2 U2 F2 D2 L R' U' B U' B2 F L2 U B U B2 U' F2
*13. *R' F' L R B' F' U' B2 F2 D L' B U2 L2 R B' F' U L R D' L2 U2 F2 L
*14. *L2 B F D U' B2 L' B' L2 R2 B' F L' R2 F D U2 L U B2 R D2 U2 L U'
*15. *D2 U' L R B' F' L R2 B2 D' B' F D2 R' F2 L D U F' D' R F' D2 L2 R'
*16. *B L2 R' B2 F R U' R' U R B L F' L R' U R' B2 F' D2 U' B F2 U R
*17. *L2 U' R U L2 D L' D2 B2 D' U2 F R2 D2 U2 L2 R B' F L2 D2 L2 R U2 R
*18. *D2 U' L F' U' R' D2 U2 F2 L' B2 D2 U2 B2 R B' U' R' F' D2 F D2 L2 D U'
*19. *F2 D2 F' D' U' B' F2 L' R B' U' B' L R2 B L R F2 U B2 L2 R' U2 L2 R'
*20. *R' D' U2 L' R2 F2 L B2 L' R F U B2 F D' U2 B' R' U2 B2 U2 B' D' U L
*21. *B' L R' B' L R D' B2 F' D' R B' L' B D' R' D' U' L' R' F' L' R2 F R2
*22. *U2 B2 F L2 R' U B L2 R B F D2 F D' U L F' R2 U L D' F2 D U2 F'
*23. *U' F U2 L2 R U F' R F2 L F D2 U' F D' F2 D' U2 B2 F2 L B L' D' F
*24. *L R2 B F' R2 B2 F2 R' B U B' L' R D L' B F' L' U' L R2 B2 F2 U' B
*25. *D F' L B' F' D2 L' F2 R2 F U2 B2 L' B' L' F' D U2 L D' U B2 L' B R

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *F' D' L2 R2 F2 L2 R' F D2 L' R' B' D2 U' L R2 D2 L' B2 D2 L' B L' B2 F'
*2. *B2 F2 U2 L' U2 R2 B L' B' D2 B L F2 L U' L2 B2 F' L2 D2 U B2 F2 D U'
*3. *D2 U L' F U' F' L' R2 U2 B2 F2 L F' D2 R B' F U F U2 L U2 L' B' R'
*4. *L2 R D2 B F2 L' D' F' D U B' D' U2 F' L R2 B' L' R U2 L2 F D2 U L2
*5. *B' F2 L2 R2 D' U2 L2 U L' R2 B' F2 D' F' D' U L' R D' U2 L B F' D2 R2

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *D2 U2 L R B F2 U L' D2 B' R' D L' R D' U R U2 F2 L2 B F L2 R2 D
*2. *F' D2 U2 F2 L B R F L2 F U2 L2 U F D' F R B' L' R2 U R' U2 F' D
*3. *F U' F R F2 D2 L' B' U2 L B2 U2 R' D U2 B' L B2 L' R2 U' B' R D U'
*4. *D L' D R2 F' L D2 L B L' R2 F U F' R' U' R2 B2 F' U' L2 R' B F2 U2
*5. *R' D' L2 U' L R2 F' D2 U2 F2 R F' D' U2 R2 U B2 L2 F L2 B F L F2 D2

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *D' U2 F2 L' U2 F L U2 L R B2 U2 L' R2 F L R2 D' U2 R2 D2 B' F L D' U' R2 U2 L' U R B F' R2 B' L B R' F L2 F2 D2 U' R2 F2 (45 moves original)
F2 R2 U' L2 D' F2 D' L F' U L D2 R' F2 L B' R2 D2 (18 moves optimal solution, easier to apply multiple times)

*2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4+5x5x5 Relay*
*1. *(2x2x2) U2 R U' L2 B' R B L' B2 L U' F' D B2 D' L' F2 U2 L' B L' B L F L2
*1. *(3x3x3) B D' B2 R' D F2 U' L R' U' F2 L' R D U2 L' D' L D B U2 B L' R F'
*1. *(4x4x4) f2 u2 B f R' D u B2 D2 B F' L2 D' u' F' L' F2 D' u' U2 B D' u U B f F' L' r2 R u U2 B2 U L R' B2 u' B2 u2
*1. *(5x5x5) B2 b2 R F2 D d u2 U' l2 u2 f2 U B2 l' D2 L f2 D2 f' D' f F' d' l B L2 D' B d2 L' r2 D d2 U B' u' b2 L' d u2 R B d' u b' L2 l r' b' l r R2 U b D u l2 u' r U'

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock* (*UddU u=-1,d=5* would mean Up-Left-pin is *Up*, Up-Right-pin is *Down*, Down-Left-pin is *Down*, Down-Right-pin is *Up* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *up* rotated *counterclockwise by 1 hour* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *down* rotated *clockwise by 5 hours*)
*1. *UUdd u=-5,d=-4 / dUdU u=2,d=-5 / ddUU u=-2,d=-5 / UdUd u=5,d=-5 / dUUU u=-3 / UdUU u=0 / UUUd u=-5 / UUdU u=4 / UUUU u=0 / dddd d=-4 / UUUd
*2. *UUdd u=-4,d=0 / dUdU u=-4,d=0 / ddUU u=-4,d=-3 / UdUd u=1,d=3 / dUUU u=0 / UdUU u=-3 / UUUd u=-4 / UUdU u=-2 / UUUU u=4 / dddd d=-4 / UUUU
*3. *UUdd u=6,d=0 / dUdU u=-3,d=2 / ddUU u=4,d=1 / UdUd u=-4,d=-2 / dUUU u=1 / UdUU u=1 / UUUd u=5 / UUdU u=3 / UUUU u=0 / dddd d=4 / ddUU
*4. *UUdd u=-3,d=6 / dUdU u=-3,d=-2 / ddUU u=-1,d=6 / UdUd u=4,d=0 / dUUU u=1 / UdUU u=6 / UUUd u=-1 / UUdU u=-4 / UUUU u=3 / dddd d=6 / dUdU
*5. *UUdd u=-2,d=1 / dUdU u=5,d=3 / ddUU u=-5,d=1 / UdUd u=-5,d=-5 / dUUU u=0 / UdUU u=3 / UUUd u=0 / UUdU u=3 / UUUU u=4 / dddd d=1 / ddUU

*MegaMinx* (If you don't know notation, learn it from the WCA! Scrambling MegaMinx is a pain in the ....That is why I now give you the choice between two types of scrambles. The second scrambling method was proposed by Stefan Pochmann at the WCA-site and he explains it here. Currently I will give scrambles by his scrambler, but in the future I might provide scrambles with less moves. Let me (and him) know what you think!)
*1. *e a3 d2 f a4 e4 f4 D2 d3 f3 C3 f2 a4 d B4 d4 B d2 B2 D c3 d3 e3 a e4 d a2 f e4 C f e C4 e C3 E2 F4 E2 a f3 e3 d2 a2 f a f2 C c3 b4 e d F3 f3 a3 d2 c b4 f3 C b3
*2. *d3 F3 d3 c a3 b2 f4 C4 b4 D4 f4 e2 a4 c4 F3 c4 d4 f3 e C2 E4 d2 a3 f e d4 F f4 C A4 B3 A D c4 F3 d4 e a2 f b E d4 c4 E e2 d F2 A4 d3 a3 e3 d2 e3 a4 f e2 C e4 d2 c4
*3. *E F4 a4 c4 F c e2 d2 B3 E2 d4 f C3 c2 E3 a3 b4 E D a4 b e3 f e3 f4 b4 a2 d2 B F3 a3 d2 F2 b3 e4 a2 e C4 f2 C D4 f3 b D3 F2 a3 f a2 e f4 C4 E4 D4 f3 D2 f3 a2 c4 F2 B2
*4. *f4 C3 e2 B E2 c d3 B3 E4 F2 a3 c a4 d2 e a4 e2 a4 d3 e2 d e C4 d2 F2 e f3 b a3 b D C2 b3 f2 D4 a4 c4 e B4 d4 f2 e B F d3 f3 D f2 e4 C4 E4 d a2 e3 d4 c a4 b3 d3 f3
*5. *A2 c4 f3 a c4 b4 f4 C3 E F f3 C b e2 C c4 F2 B3 b E2 D2 b2 c3 F3 c2 d2 F3 d e2 d a f3 a b3 d3 e B4 F e C4 c e d f2 a2 c4 b E2 a3 f2 C2 A3 f2 e2 d f2 e f C4 D3
*1. *R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- Y++
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ Y--
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- Y++
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ Y++
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ Y--
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ Y--
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ Y++
*2. *R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- Y++
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ Y--
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- Y++
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ Y++
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ Y--
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- Y++
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ Y--
*3. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- Y--
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ Y++
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ Y++
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- Y--
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ Y++
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ Y++
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- Y++
*4. *R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- Y++
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- Y--
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- Y--
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- Y--
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- Y++
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ Y--
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- Y++
*5. *R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- Y++
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ Y--
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- Y--
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ Y--
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ Y--
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- Y--
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ Y--

*Pyraminx* (If you don't know notation, learn it from the WCA! It's really easy. The first (small) letters are for the tips, then come the normal moves)
*1. *b U' L B' L R' U L R' B' L' B' L' B' U' R' L' R U' B'
*2. *l' r b' L R B' L B' U L' B U' B R' B R U B' U' R'
*3. *l r L' R B R B U B' R' L R' B L' U L' B' R' U L
*4. *l r U' B U B R' B L R B' U' R' L' R' U' B' U B' R'
*5. *l r u' R' L' R' B L' U R U' B' U' B' R' U B' R' B' R

*Square-1*
*1. *6,2 / 0,-5 / 3,3 / -5,0 / 4,0 / 2,2 / -4,2 / -2,4 / -4,4 / 0,4 / 0,2 / 5,2 / 4,0 / -5,0 / -1,0 / -5,3 /
*2. *3,-4 / 1,1 / 5,2 / 0,1 / 3,0 / 0,3 / -3,0 / 4,2 / 2,0 / -2,4 / 0,2 / -4,5 / 0,4 / 2,0 / 0,3 / 3,3 / 6,0
*3. *0,6 / 3,6 / 0,3 / 0,5 / -5,1 / -3,2 / 0,3 / -4,3 / 6,2 / -2,1 / -1,4 / 0,4 / -3,0 / 0,3 / 6,4 / 2,4
*4. *0,3 / 6,6 / 2,1 / 0,3 / 6,2 / -3,4 / 0,3 / 3,3 / 0,3 / 1,0 / -3,2 / 0,3 / -3,0 / 6,3 / 0,3 / -4,3 /
*5. *3,-4 / 0,3 / -2,1 / -1,2 / 6,4 / 6,0 / 6,3 / -5,3 / 6,5 / 6,4 / 0,2 / 0,2 / 0,4 / 6,3 / 0,2 / 0,1

Just to make sure everyone understands: We follow the official WCA rules for all events. The only exception for this is the experimental scrambling method for MegaMinx. For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious. Here are some other things that people often don't know:

For big-cubes a small letter in the scramble means double layer turn, not slice turn
For multiple blind you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 25 scrambles is not enough). If you choose 5 cubes you have to use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can only use one hand during inspection
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection
For Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit
For every event you participate in you will be rewarded points. You will also be rewarded points according to your ranking. Because this is quite a complicated system you can read about it in this thread. The results of the competition will be available as soon as possible after the competition closes in this thread.

If you think other events should be added to this competition you can influence that in the 2008: Other events for Weekly competition thread 

This competition starts now and ends tuesday/wednesday nightchange (officialy), but I will only close a competition after the new one is on-line.


----------



## AvGalen (Feb 12, 2008)

*Fewest Moves Analysis*

Reserved for Fewest Moves Analysis


----------



## Erik (Feb 12, 2008)

Erik Akkersdijk
2: 5.20, 3.45, (5.53), (3.31), 5.47=>4.71 ridicilous
3: 12.42, 12.55, (11.17), 11.31, (13.78)=>12.13 too bad about the last one but I can't complain about the avg eh?


----------



## ExoCorsair (Feb 13, 2008)

2x2x2: 9.45 8.55 8.91 5.86 3.65 = 7.77
3x3x3: 59.65 25.09 22.39 23.25 24.87 = 24.40
4x4x4: 1:35.04 1:32.52 1:45.36 1:37.22 2:06.55 = 1:39.20
5x5x5: 1:47.84 7:34.02 2:03.89 2:02.09 1:57.99 = 2:01.32
2x2x2_bf: 11.49 DNF 18.08 = 11.49

I don't like pops.

Pyraminx: 32.43 23.41 21.17 16.62 24.58 = 23.05
Master Magic: 3.07 3.55 3.02 6.19 6.13 = 4.25
Magic: 2.69 1.40 1.53 6.08 1.37 = 1.87
Relay: 4:47.05


----------



## sam (Feb 13, 2008)

2x2: (5.16) (DNF) 6.59 6.94 8.59 ->
3x3: (21.59) 22.47 (24.81) 24.47 23.31 -> 
Magic: (1.30) 1.27 1.22 (1.18) 1.27 -> 1.25
Master Magic:


----------



## Jason Baum (Feb 13, 2008)

2x2x2: 6.26 5.83 (7.24) 6.42 (5.52) = *6.17*
3x3x3: (9.80) 10.56 10.88 (12.38) 11.14 = *10.86*
woot sub 11!
4x4x4: (1:07.72) (1:28.14) 1:24.15 1:26.06 1:12.91 = *1:21.04*
TERRIBLE. Seriously, what the heck happened there?! EVERY solve had double parity. Still, this average is terrible regardless. Absolutely terrible.
5x5x5: (3:10.60) (2:40.20) 2:52.69 2:54.55 3:01.12 = *2:56.12*
First sub 3 average! It was nice to get this after that atrocious 4x4x4 average.
Relay: *4:32.48*
2x2x2- 5.xx, 3x3x3- 12.xx, 4x4x4- 1:10.xx, 5x5x5- 3:05.xx
3x3x3 OH: (24.67) 20.17 23.06 23.95 (18.06) = *22.39*
Not sure why that last one was so fast.
2x2x2 BLD: 33.94 DNF 57.75 = *33.94*
3x3x3 BLD: 2:32.68 2:27.12 DNF = *2:27.12*
4x4x4 BLD: DNF DNF DNF = *DNF*
Second one was only off by two centers. It seems like forever since I've had a successful solve.
5x5x5 BLD:


----------



## pjk (Feb 13, 2008)

3x3 Speedsolve: 15.27 (14.40) 15.22 (16.81) 16.61 ==> Avg: 15.70 Seconds
I'm happy with it. I wonder when I will go sub-15 during this comp...


----------



## Karthik (Feb 13, 2008)

*Karthik Puthraya*
*3x3x3: *17.75, 17.64, 19.19, 20.33, 20.49 = *19.09*
Comment: Yes!Sub-20 for the first time!
*4x4x4: *98.40, 106.99, 103.85, 118.57, 108.10 = *106.31*
Comment: Up, up and away!


----------



## masterofthebass (Feb 13, 2008)

Dan Cohen
2x2: 8.16 6.83 8.40 7.02 11.03 = *7.86*
not too good
3x3: 12.86 15.59 18.15 18.18 19.08 = *17.30*
good start, but horrible finish
4x4: 1:06.40 1:20.77 1:26.68 1:18.93 1:14.30 = *1:18.00*
5x5: 1:51.66 1:52.47 1:49.83 2:12.33 1:58.55 = *1:54.22*
I'll take this at Kearny.
3x3_OH: 29.81 30.58 29.46 41.86 35.16 = *31.85*

Relay: 3:54.16
Clock: 36.88 27.84 28.33 43.88 29.52 = *31.57*
Megaminx:
Magic:
Master Magic:
Pyraminx: 7.21 13.11 16.30 13.36 13.15 = *13.20*
Square-1: 59.40 42.84 47.91 31.80 1:06.30 = *50.05*


----------



## MistArts (Feb 13, 2008)

*3x3x3*: (39.20), 27.28, 36.59, 37.02, 29.01= 33.82

*4x4x4*: 4:01.16, 3:02.82, 2:53.03, DNF, DNS = 3:26.24


----------



## mrCage (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi 

I had promised to post a solution for fewest moves, week 06. Hope i can keep my promise this week instead, despite organising Norwegian Open this weekend 

_ Per


----------



## joey (Feb 13, 2008)

*3x3 Multibld:* 2/3 12:20.45
Grr. Will I ever get this?


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 13, 2008)

This week I will only post results for Snake!!!

5.35 (5.15) 7.09 (8.32) 6.10 => 6.11 .... Beats my NR's

Yep, I know, Snake is not a event in the weekly competiton, but hey, it is like Magic and Master, just do 5 solves.

Doing Snake at the moment, I'm going to Helsinki the next following weekend to be chrushed by Johannes for the third time in this event


----------



## Pedro (Feb 13, 2008)

*3x3x3* = 14.77
15.72, 14.16, 14.43, (13.97), (16.01)

*4x4x4* = 1:25.92
1:25.09, 1:13.48, 1:31.94, 1:23.55, 1:29.13
Bad again...but better than last week...

*3x3x3 OH* = 25.41
28.15), 23.97, 25.78, 26.47, (23.79)
Nah, not good...

*3x3x3 BLD* = 1:32.29
1:32.29, 1:37.93, DNF(1:53)
as I got the first two, I tried to go fast on the last one...but was kinda hard :/

*4x4x4 BLD* = DNF
DNF(16:39), DNF(14:43), DNS
those were my 3rd and 4th try...at the 14 I had like 6:20 memo, but did the first center cycle wrong  all edges and corners correct, 15 centers correct too...my closest DNF so far 

*3x3x3 Multi bld* = 1/5, 27:18
Used my 4x4 centers images for the corners, and did them freestyle...probably messed up a few commutators/setups 

*Square-1* = 50.14
57.30, 51.31, (1:03.54), (35.06), 41.82
The average wasn't bad, but the times...


----------



## Piotr (Feb 14, 2008)

Piotr Kózka

222
times: (6.11) 6.03 (4.26) 4.77 6.09
avg: 5,67 OK

333
times: 14.05 14.26 14.40 (12.81) (15.99)
avg: 14.24 OK

333OH
times: (DNF) 20.61 (19.59) 26.32 30.13
avg: 25.69 OK

pyraminx
times: (5.54) 7.33 5.57 5.71 (8.68)
avg: 6.20 Good avg. No pops and bad solves.

444
times: 1:05.35 (1:10.77) 1:02.00 (58.43) 1:05.51
avg: 1:04.29 OK

555
times: 1:54.21 1:46.92 1:45.30 (2:22.02) (1:43.86)
avg: 1:48.81 wow. great avg Solves were very smooth with almost no delays. 2:22.02 - I messed up edges.

333BLD
times: 2:27.75 2:05.28 DNF
best: 2:05.28 OK


FMC
My first fmc solve since world champs 
Solution:L2D2Lx'RF'U2F2R2F'URU'R2UR2U2RU'R'URU2L2y'L'UR'U'R2DB2D'R'LF2U
35 moves 

Explanation:

2x2x3 block with 2 unoriented corners. I will solve them with last layer:L2D2Lx'
Four edges orientation + 2 corners swap: RF'U2F2R2F'
Finish F2L: URU'R2UR2U2RU'R'UR
2 unoriented corners to last layer: U2L2
last layer: y'L'UR'U'R2DB2D'R'LF2U


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 14, 2008)

Kenneth said:


> This week I will only post results for Snake!!!
> 
> 5.35 (5.15) 7.09 (8.32) 6.10 => 6.11 .... Beats my NR's
> 
> ...



I'm curious about something - for Snake, how do you handle deciding on DNFs or +2's? I would assume it would be fairly easy to have the Snake not completely packed tight - how far can it be from a perfect "sphere" and still be considered solved? And is there a "close to solved" state that would be +2? I know that you've had (non-official) competitions before in Europe for Snake, so I assume you must have some kind of rules for this.

Whenever I try to do a Snake fast, I tend to have it less than perfect, which is why I'm wondering. I'm really slow though - I think my fastest is around 10 seconds.


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 14, 2008)

Mike:

As for Magic we have used only "OK" and "DNF" in competitons. The DNF state we used so far is a little complicated to explain without pictures but it is about the glitch cannot be larger than half the underlaying piece. The glitch can be of diffrent types but you can always (I think) find out if it is OK or not.

This is normally only a problem if the snake is wery loose, a stiff snake snaps into place and stays there.

10 seconds is not really that bad, it would take you to rank #6 in the wolrd after Johannes, he's kid brother Samuel, me, Teemu Tiinanen and Gunnar Krig, if it was in competiton.

Eh, forgot Lennart Aspelin who won the Snake at SCD 2007. Rank #7 then =)

I sucked and the rest of the results I have not got, Anders and Ron is working on a database for unofficials, we have to wait for that.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 14, 2008)

I would think Snake would be something I would be particularly bad at in competition, though. I shake like crazy during competition (nervousness); with a cube, it's not really that big of a problem, but with a Snake, I'd think it would be horrible. 

My Snake is pretty loose. It comes from being played with by a 3-year-old, I think. (You should see what she did to my Pyraminx - poor Pyraminx.) It's also rather old (from the 80's).

So I assume you can have multiple "glitches", as long as none of them are any bigger than half the underlying piece? I can see how that would be a workable rule.

Edit: I'm really quite awful at Snake according to this:
http://www.speedcubing.com/records/recs_snake.html


----------



## Jacco (Feb 14, 2008)

*3x3*: 27.58, (31.91), 28.93, (26.23), 30.94 = *29.15*
Sub 30 , fourth one was PLL skipped.

*3x3 OH* (1:28.30), 1:27.18, (59.44), 1:17.80, 1:14.46 = *1:19.81*

Will add more.


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 14, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> So I assume you can have multiple "glitches", as long as none of them are any bigger than half the underlying piece? I can see how that would be a workable rule.



Yes, as long as one is not too wide.



Mike Hughey said:


> Edit: I'm really quite awful at Snake according to this:
> http://www.speedcubing.com/records/recs_snake.html



Hehe, that's because those who cannot get sub 10 does not post results =)

My brother usally gets around 15 seconds and that's pretty normal if you have not got a method.

Compared to Johannes we are all awful at Snake


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 14, 2008)

I've seen the video here, and it's just beyond my comprehension:
http://www.strangepuzzle.com/download.php?videoName=snake JohannesLaire 2.57.wmv

It doesn't even look possible!


----------



## Dene (Feb 14, 2008)

Wow, that must be a really loose snake, crazy!!!


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Feb 15, 2008)

3x3x3
Average: 20.66
Times: 23.26, 17.82, (17.30), 20.90, (26.91)



Jason Baum said:


> 3x3x3: (9.80) 10.56 10.88 (12.38) 11.14 = *10.86*
> woot sub 11!



Amazing! :O


----------



## mrCage (Feb 15, 2008)

Kenneth said:


> Mike:
> 
> As for Magic we have used only "OK" and "DNF" in competitons. The DNF state we used so far is a little complicated to explain without pictures but it is about the glitch cannot be larger than half the underlaying piece. The glitch can be of diffrent types but you can always (I think) find out if it is OK or not.
> 
> ...


 
Well, i have never done snake "officially" but my best time is 4.x. Do i qualify for the list ? 

- Per


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 15, 2008)

mrCage said:


> Kenneth said:
> 
> 
> > Mike:
> ...



Easy, you add Snake to your competiton this weekend, do it parallel to Magic and master and it will take wery little extra time


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 15, 2008)

Sorry to go even farther off-topic, but that 1980's Snake I was talking about just got snapped in two yesterday by someone who was visiting us.  Looks like I need to get a new one.


----------



## FU (Feb 15, 2008)

*3x3x3:*

1. 17.22
2. (16.78)
3. 17.25
4. 19.05
5. (21.38)

Average = 17.84

Not bad


----------



## malcolm (Feb 15, 2008)

3x3x3 OH (1:30.64) (51.39) 59.64 1:05.16 1:04.06 =1:02.95
dropped the cube on the first one..
3x3x3 29.13 (22.81) 25.74 (30.26) 25.84 = 26.90 sub 27!

3x3x3 BLD 2:29.71 DNF(2:24.33) DNF(2:15.60) = 2:29.71
phone rang and i had to do something on the last one, finished it sighted because i forgot memo.. would have been fast though =( First one was macky, second two freestyle. Need to work on freestyle accuracy, but it seems much faster.


----------



## slncuber21 (Feb 16, 2008)

2x2-
1) 19.69
2) 25.10
3) 21.72
4) 26.14
5) 7.34 (  )
AVG.- 19.95
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
3x3-
1) 1:01.78
2) 54.77
3) 1:20.31
4) 1:03.51
5) 1:07.21
AVG.- 1:05.52


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 17, 2008)

Mike Hughey:
*2x2x2*: 10.91, 10.08, 12.38, 11.44, 11.65 = *11.33*
*3x3x3*: 40.89, 30.50, 32.84, 36.73, 36.19 = *35.25*
Comment: I had a 31.74 average of 10 warming up for this. Still messing up OLLs under pressure.
*4x4x4*: 2:45.33 (P), 2:01.52 (O), 2:31.30 (OP), 2:00.13, 2:07.31 (P) = *2:13.38*
*5x5x5*: 3:42.13, 3:36.31, 3:12.52, 3:28.02, 3:40.88 = *3:35.07*
*2x2x2 BLD*: DNF (1:11.30), 1:11.71, 1:16.81 = *1:11.71*
*3x3x3 BLD*: 2:57.50, 3:11.01, DNF (3:38.41) = *2:57.50*
*4x4x4 BLD*: DNF (19:42.24, 11:55 mem), 14:12.86 (7:37 mem), DNF (15:12.84, 6:39 mem) = *14:12.86*
Comment: Horrible on big cubes BLD this week – I’ve gotten DNFs on 8 of my last 10 4x4x4s. First DNF was just off by 2 corners, last DNF was off by 5 edges.
*5x5x5 BLD*: DNF (37:14.69, 15:30 mem), DNF (37:01.00, 16:05 mem), DNF (33:57.07, 20:03 mem) = *DNF*
Comment: Even worse on 5x5x5 than on 4x4x4. Ugh. First was off by 3 + centers, second off by 5 corners and 3 wings, third was pretty messed up.
*3x3x3 multiBLD*: *4/6* (52:29.64, 24:45 mem)
Comment: First cube had just 2 corners twisted – I treated the digits wrong with my hexadecimal memorization. Fourth cube was off by 3 edges – I memorized the correct letter, but cycled the wrong one. So my memorization was perfect – I just messed up translating my memorization to execution. Honestly, I think I’m relieved I missed, so I can stay with just 6 cubes again next week.
*3x3x3 OH*: 1:02.31, 1:03.33, 53.86, 57.39, 54.74 = *58.15*
*3x3x3 WF*: 3:57.55, 4:00.71, 4:05.15, 3:48.08, 3:30.90 = *3:55.45*
*Relay*: *6:30.47*
*Magic*: 2.96, 3.11, 3.25, 3.30, 2.69 = *3.11*
*Master Magic*: 5.72, 7.56, 5.97, 9.80, 6.88 = *6.80*
*Clock*: Still don’t have one.
*MegaMinx*: 3:13.69, 3:18.58, 4:14.22, 3:37.56, 3:17.90 = *3:24.68*
*Pyraminx*: 23.31, 25.68, 27.06, 24.55, 22.36 = *24.51*
*Square-1*: 2:29.91 (P), 1:29.40, 1:40.03 (P), 54.80, 1:20.75 = *1:30.06*
*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*: *38 moves*
cross + 2x2x3: D U2 R D’ L’ R2 B R2 U
3rd pair: F2 U2 F’ U’ F U F’
4th pair: U’ B’ U B
OLL: L’ B L U L’ U’ B’ U L
PLL: R’ F R’ B2 R F’ R’ B2 R2


----------



## Dene (Feb 17, 2008)

Ok my turn let's see some new Personal Bests this week!!

*3x3x3:* 22.18 22.47 20.46 21.59 21.41 => 21.73
This is about normal for me these days.

*3x3x3_OH:* 53.16 45.68 50.86 48.86 43.78 => 48.47
Pathetic, I really need to clean out my OH cube.

*3x3x3_feet:* 2:59.27 2:20.41 1:44.36 2:31.27 2:20.71 => 2:24.13
WEEEEE New Personal Best!!! Uber sub-1 F2L. I'm, starting to get good at this!

*3x3x3_BLD:* DNF DNF 5:21.27 => 5:21.27
First was a complete mess, second about 3 quarters finished, finally I finished on the last one, not a good time though.

*4x4x4:* 3:40.86 3:07.18 3:58.02 3:24.08 2:28.05 => 3:24.04
Yay, new Personal Best!! This is my first attempt at using the M slice instead of E, I see it will come off well for me!

*FMC:* Finally, a good one!!! 35!!! Wooo, who's proud of me?

First block: R B' R' D R' U2 R D'
Extended: L' F2
Further: L2 U' L' U L U'
Further: L' U' D F' U D'
Last pair: F L F' L2 D' 
OLL+PLL skip: L2 B L D L' D' B' D

Total: 35 moves!!

The block was obvious, found the PLL skip by accident, got this in the first 23 minutes. I spent some time working on a different ending, getting the corners first, and sorting out edges earlier, but I ran out of time, and it probably would have been longer anyway.


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Feb 18, 2008)

3x3x3 BLD: DNF 5:58 DNS = 5:58... [my record believe it or not!  first sub-6! I didn't feel like trying the last scramble, haha]
3x3x3 multiBLD: 0/2 cubes. [my first ever multiBLD attempt, didn't work so well ]

my average BLD solve is around 9 minutes... sub-6 is rediculous for me.


----------



## aybbyk (Feb 18, 2008)

3x3x3 : (31,72) ; 38,56 ; 46,47 ; 42,59 ; (46,86) => average : 42,53
i've done better


----------



## mrCage (Feb 18, 2008)

Hi 

Here is my 3x3x3 FM solution this week. I am only posting a quick solution. No time for optimising the steps or keep looking ...

U2 L' F' R B U' R2 F R D' U2 B U' B2 F U' B2 L' B' L2 U' R F2 D2 B2 L B2 D2 F2 L' U2 F' D (33)

Explanation:

U2 L' F' R B U' R2 F R (2x2x3)
D' U2 B U' B'.D (brings together more pieces)

Now i insert F B' U' B2 L' B' L2 U':L' U2 F' at the dot and R F2 D2 B2 L B2 D2 F2 at the colon. I didn't see many FM contributions this week 

- Per


----------



## jeff081692 (Feb 18, 2008)

Jefferson James

2x2x2-5.83
6.14, 5.58, (10.34), 5.78, (3.59)
This is my best average of 5.

3x3x3-I posted these times earlier but somehow they are not here. It was a 24 second average so I am not going to bother to try to guess what times I had because it was such a bad average for me.

4x4x4-2:33.05
2:34.14, (2:48.84), 2:27.53, 2:48.34, (2:06.39) 
I like how my good solves have parity and my bad solves don't lol.

2x2x2 BLD-1:11.83
1:25.86, 1:28.08, 1:11.83
I am ok with these times since there were no DNFs

3x3x3 BLD-DNF
DNF DNF DNF
Every single solve was off by 3 edges. I think I am doing the same thing wrong I just don't know what it is.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Feb 19, 2008)

Got a new Pyraminx! Updated.


----------



## cmhardw (Feb 19, 2008)

Chris Hardwick
--------------
3x3x3: 14.93 16.55 (13.30) 16.09 (19.80) = 15.86
2x2x2_bld: 44.64 33.64 30.37
3x3x3_bld: 1:37.90 DNF DNF
4x4x4_bld: DNF 6:50.41 DNS
5x5x5_bld: 16:20.79 17:58.60 DNS

I'm training for Chattahoochee so I'm only going to do 2 solves for each of the bigger cubes BLD until then.

Chris


----------



## icke (Feb 19, 2008)

2x2: 22,60 (27,67) (13,05) 15,75 17,71 = 18,68
3x3: (35,74) 32,91 (28,74) 29,07 31,70 = 31,23
4x4: 3:18,31 (3:29,74) 3:27,99 3:02,38 (2:55,20) = 3:14,74
Magic: (4,34) 4,97 5,33 (7,02) 5,01 =5,33
Relay: 12:46,81


----------



## Mirek (Feb 19, 2008)

*I am not in the game this week*

Hi, 
this is for those who do FMC. I wasted 1 hour without hitting gold. Now, I looked at the inverse again, since there you need only 3 moves for a 2x2x2 start. The following I found within 10 minutes. No insertions. To understand this solution you need to apply the inverse scrable and the inverse solution (D' B2 F' D2 F L ...). Then the solution is this
D' L D L B' L' B D F L F' D2 L' D2 F D' F' D2 R2 D' R' D B2 D B' L' F' D2 F B2 D
Too late!




mrCage said:


> Hi
> 
> Here is my 3x3x3 FM solution this week. I am only posting a quick solution. No time for optimising the steps or keep looking ...
> 
> ...


----------



## KJiptner (Feb 19, 2008)

5x5x5: 3:08.08 3:07.71 (2:31.65) 2:54.33 (3:09.68) => 3:03.37
Still a long way to go, Arnaud  Third solve was nice. Maybe I will swich to r-slice pairing


----------



## guusrs (Feb 19, 2008)

mrCage said:


> I didn't see many FM contributions this week
> 
> - Per



Hi Per & others,

I would call it the Mirek-effect, since he posted his 23-move-1-hour-solve last week..... 
But he inspires me and he should not preventing us posting 30+ solves. 
Here is my FMC solution for this week:
L' R B' U' R2 B' U' B F R D R D' F2 U' F U2 F' U R' D' R U' R' D R U F' U' F2 (30)
analysis:
2x2x2+2 pairs: L' R B' U' R2 B' U' B (8)
2x2x3+1 pair: F R D R D' (13)
everything else except 3 corner: F2 U' F U2 F' . U F' U' F2 (22)
insertion at dot : U R' D' R U' R' D R (22+8)
NB. no cancellations possible this time

Greetz

Guus


----------



## MistArts (Feb 19, 2008)

FMC: 
y2 M' U' l U' R' L' z x'
U R' U2 R U' R' U' y F' U F2 R' F' R
U y' D R D' R2' U R' F2 L' U L F2 U' R2
y2 M U2 M U M' U' M' U M' U2 M
M' U M' U M' U2 M U M U M U
(56 moves)

Explaination:
y2 M' U' l U' R' L' z x' makes the 1x2x3 block and positions the cube for roux solve.
U R' U2 R U' R' U' y F' U F2 R' F' R makes the block on the other side.
U y' D R D' R2' U R' F2 L' U L F2 U' R2 orients and permutes all four corners.
y2 M U2 M U M' U' M' U M' U2 M (I hate this part) Positions remaining edges.
M' U M' U M' U2 M U M U M U (I hate this part) Flips the last two edges.

Pretty much a rush solve as I didn't have much time and I don't use roux...


----------



## AvGalen (Feb 19, 2008)

Try to find out what was different on the third solve Kai. Did you just get lucky or did you have better look-ahead?


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Feb 20, 2008)

cmhardw said:


> Chris Hardwick
> --------------
> 3x3x3: 14.93 16.55 (13.30) 16.09 (19.80) = 15.86
> 2x2x2_bld: 44.64 33.64 30.37
> ...



Wow i just have to say chris your Big Cube BLD's are always just incredible and impressive  i look forward to them every weekly contest. and there is Big Cube BLd at Chattahoochee? man i hope you get WR!


----------



## Harris Chan (Feb 20, 2008)

Harris Chan

3x3x3: (9.69), 10.40, 10.86, 10.59, (12.97) = 10.62

My first time doing the competition! =D (I'll never get an average this close for a while...)


----------



## ExoCorsair (Feb 20, 2008)

Harris Chan said:


> Harris Chan
> 
> 3x3x3: (9.69), 10.40, 10.86, 10.59, (12.97) = 10.62
> 
> My first time doing the competition! =D (I'll never get an average this close for a while...)



Wow, that's ridiculous. You should compete some more!


----------



## masterofthebass (Feb 20, 2008)

i love standard deviations of... .19. That's insane. O BTW jon, you have 999 posts.


----------



## Jason Baum (Feb 20, 2008)

Dang it Harris, you just had to show me up didn't you? 

You should do the contest more, it's a lot of fun!


----------



## mrCage (Feb 20, 2008)

guusrs said:


> mrCage said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't see many FM contributions this week
> ...


 
I'm not prevented/demotivated by other good solves. What stopped me from optimising my 33 solve was lack of time - i was part of organising Norwegian Open last week, so not much time. 33 is still quite ok for a one hour solve IMHO  Just for the fun of it i will try to optimise last weeks solution. I'm quite sure the edges could have been done more efficiently at least !!

- Per


----------



## vlarsen (Feb 21, 2008)

Victor Larsen

*2x2x2*: 13.31 15.01 14.59 7.23 11.96 = *13.29*
*3x3x3*: 29.73 37.09 25.29 31.90 34.70 = *32.11*
Personal best!
*4x4x4*: 3:08.37 2:10.67 2:22.89 2:15.70 2:16.56 = *2:18.38*
*5x5x5*: 4:43.42 4:25.92 4:25.06 3:48.50 4:22.43 = *4:24.47*
*3x3x3 OH*: 108.89 89.12 110.31 104.37 76.50 = *100.79*
*Relay*: *8:47.37*
Dang


----------



## philkt731 (Feb 26, 2008)

2: 3.84 4.25 4.78 4.09 3.66 = 4.06 nice

3: 13.75 16.19 14.53 18.22 15.61 = 15.44 good

4: 1:08.61 P 1:08.50 P 1:09.86 P 59.75 1:02.88 P = 1:06.66 AWESOME. my two goals in comps this year are to get sub 70 avg and sub 60 solve, which I did here! (ps, i like the 66.66 avg)

5: 2:27.25 2:11.52 2:32.31 2:07.81 2:21.09 = 2:19.95 sweet sub 2:20

2BLD: 32.77 26.25 27.33 = 26.25

3BLD: DNF 3:09.88 2:31.88 = 2:31.88

3OH: 33.69 31.97 31.66 29.69 29.08 = 31.11

FMC: 31 moves
Solution B2 U2 B D B' U2 B D2 R' D R' B R' D' R' D R D' R' D2 R' D' R D R' D' R L' B' R B' (31)
Inverse Scramble: D2 R2 B L' F2 R D2 L' U' F L' D F2 D L2 U R2 F2
xcross: B R' B L (4)
2nd + 3rd pairs: R' D R D' R' D R D2 R D R' D' R D (14)
4th pair + OLL: R B' R D' R D B (7)
PLL: B' D B' U2 B D' B' U2 B2 (6 [9-3])

Relay: 3:43.69 SWEET
2: 0:04
5: 2:20
4: 1:03
3: 0:16


----------



## AvGalen (Feb 27, 2008)

That's a bit late to enter Phil. 2008-08 just closed and 2008-09 started.

But more importantly, where are my results???? I posted them when I created 2008-08


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 27, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> That's a bit late to enter Phil. 2008-08 just closed and 2008-09 started.
> 
> But more importantly, where are my results???? I posted them when I created 2008-08



I think I remember thinking, "I wonder why Arnaud didn't post his results?" for week 7. Maybe your hitting the "Submit Reply" button didn't take?


----------



## AvGalen (Mar 9, 2008)

*Repost:*

*2x2x2*: 9.97 *11.34* 9.85 *8.07* 10.23 = *10.02
3x3x3*: 25.68 24.71 *20.43* 25.46 *34.44* = *25.28*
*4x4x4*: *1:38.30* 1:44.78 (P) 1:49.55 (P) 1:53.19 (OP) *1:58.66* (O) = *1:49.17*
*5x5x5*: *2:19.55* 2:47.78 2:35.15 2:33.96 *3:00.36* = *1:38.96*
*2x2x2_bf*: *1:45.31* *DNF DNF* = *1:45.31*
*3x3x3_bf*: *DNF DNF DNF* = *DNF*
*3x3x3_mbf*: *1/3* in *28.25*
*3x3x3_oh*: *44.18* 35.61 44.34 *38.05* 39.55 = *40.59*
*3x3x3_fmc*: *R B R B' D2 B2 L B' L' D' B' R2 D2 R B U B' U2 R' L F2 R L' D B U' L' B2 D* = *29*
explanation: using pre-move R2 and inverse scramble D2 R2 B L' F2 R D2 L' U' F L' D F2 D L2 U R2 F2
2X2X2: D' B2 L .
2x2x3: B' D' R' D2 R2
triple X-Crosse: B D L B L' B2
Finish F2L leaving 3 corners and 3 edges: D2 B R' B' R
Undo Setup: R2
Insert corner-3-cycle at . : U B' D' .. B U' B' D B
Insert edge-3-cycle at .. : L R' F2 L' R U2
*Relay*: *4:46.16*
*Magic*: 1.78 3.28 *1.72* 2.47 *3.52* = *2.51*
*Master Magic*: 6.22 *5.00* 5.16 6.61 *7.28* = *6.00
Clock*: *28.91* *17.18* 21.77 24.40 20.53 = *22.23*
*MegaMinx*: 3:17.47 *3:59.83* *3:08.91* 3:15.00 3:30.43 = *3.20.97
PyraMinx*: *10.47* 17.59 *21.50* 14.30 18.15 = *16.68*
*Square-1*: *1:47.11* (P) 57.11 *51.08* 1:08.88 1:18.81 (P) = *1:08.27*


----------

